# The End.....



## DrPepper (Nov 27, 2014)

My journey has now ended. I've been told that IVF for me is now no longer an option. I feel completely cheated as i've never even had the chance to complete a cycle - i've had no embryo put back in at all. My body doesn't react to oestrogen and my lining never gets beyond 5.5mm - my clinic have exhausted all options. I know I could probably move to another clinic but i think i have to accept that my body just isn't good enough to prepare for treatment. How do you get over this massive void and cope with life ahead? 

DrPepper


----------



## Handstitchedmum (Mar 24, 2013)

Hello DrPepper - I am so sorry to hear about the challenges you have had. What has helped you cope so far?

As you have posted in the Moving On board, I am assuming you have already exhausted or discounted other options for growing your family, like surrogacy, donor conception or adoption. I completely understand that facing the prospect of not conceiving or carrying your biological child is a huge source of grief, which needs time to process before it is possible to consider other options. 

Your identity and your happiness is bigger than this, although it is hard to feel at the moment. Give yourself time and space to grieve. But, keep yourself open to feeling other things, when you can. Xx


----------

